# Cute little sharks



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Been catching spanish the last couple days for bait to catch me a shark. Took Rick out to the beach and we caught six cute little sharks and a 100 pound ray. I guess only little sharks like mackeral. The other day got an 8-9 ft bull on mullet.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome, i still haven't caught one bigger than 2ft this year... Any pics of the ray or the bull??? and are you in the surf or the sound???


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Never mind... lol, i looked at the pics closer, but would like to see pics of the ray and the bull if you got any.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good eating size toothy critter there!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Todd- That is awesome! Dont kill what you dont want to eat, but those Blacktips in that size range are great eating. I never take more than I can eat, but sure love catching those.

Every summer my family and I stay at the NAS Cabins just over your shoulder and shark fish on that same beach. My profile pic is a Bull Shark caught there last June.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

No, I was not aware that folks would want to see a ray. I will take a photo next time. 

I did not originally post the bull shark tale since I did not have a photo. But, what had happened was... set out for some sharks and had several runs with no hook up. Then had a strong hook up and run, straight to a damn bouy a couple hundred yards out. So, hopped in the kayak and went to the bouy to free the line and then got towed for a ride across the bay to pickens. No exageration. Got it up to the kayak and thought about killing it to tow back for a photo but decided against it. Tried to tow it back hooked and got back across the bay to a hundred yards off shore when it popped off the hook. I did get to pull it up to the kayak and touch it though.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats awesome that you got to be that close to it with it not on the beach!!! With a Story like that to share i would have posted it anyway.. lol. Good job not killing it btw, at least if you weren't gonna eat it... They already took tigers and hammers away from us, soon we won't be able to keep ANYTHING we catch as table fare...


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

But it does still kinda suck that you went through all that to have the hook pull 100yds out... i feel your pain, i lost my biggest shark last year about 20 yds from the beach... only about a 61/2-7ft spinner but the biggest i had hooked all year... same thing happened except mine did a jumping barrel roll out of the water and sent the hook towards me!!!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

My only question posed to the shark experts is, black tips or spinners?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

those are juvie black tips. good catch and descision making. wish i could have watched the sleigh ride you had! if you ever want to link up to catch some big ones let me know.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Spinners have black on their anal fin and Blacktips don't. That is the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

AHHH, so the Spinner has one more Black tip than the Black tip, that perfectly understandable in the scientific sense. I'm not doubting by the way, I just remember being confused last time I looked them up.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I know it sounds strange, but that really is true. Spinners do have one more black fin than a Blacktip.


----------

